# Groovy Goats are Getting Geared up...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's our Groovy line-up for the year:

This is Dear Angus from Soli Deo Gloria farm - that's my daughter's "farm". My other daughter, not the one in the photo. Angus is an F1 mini LaMancha.










He's bred to Dear Claire, our very food driven (Hello, alfalfa nose!) F1 mini LaMancha. We're hoping they give us lots of lovely lovely F2s!! Claire is due in April.









And this is Capri Cairn Tim Finnegan. We leased him for the rest of our does this year. Finn is the SWEETEST boy. We loved having him on our farm and we're privileged to be able to use him for breeding. He has some LOVELY kids on the ground on other farms!









Finn is bred to our beautiful Groovy Grunder's Jasmine. She's due in early May.









Our very photogenic Bluebird Pond Annika Zappa will be 11 next month. She was also bred to Finn and is due in May - if she took. I'm not 100% sure about her...









This is our little Groovy Grunder's Fresca. She'll be a first freshener with Finn babies this May








And last up is Straw Bridge FT Jasmine (aka Minnie). We were hoping to breed her to our own little F1 mini LaMancha who was 3/4 Nigerian, but he was scared to death of her. So he moved to another farm and we bred her to Finn. She should be due in May too, but the hussy has been occasionally flagging and looking longingly at the buck pen. (the now empty buck pen. All the boys are gone!) Not a good sign.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Cute does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute does! Good luck!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Annika is smirking.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ooooo fun! Nice goats! And... mini lamanchas... you should talk to @Goat Whisperer... she and her mama have some AMAZING munchies! And nigis too! And they even have mini munchies... that are bred.  Along with ten thousand nigis. Hahahaha. They have made me fall madly in lust with the lamanchas though! I love and adore my goofy silly floppy eared nubian and mini nubians. But lately their lamanchas have made my heart go pitter patter! And when i go visit and get to go to the barn those lamanchas are so sweet and lovey. They breed for the most gorgeous udders and holy wow the eustachion space on their does! And their conformation is not shabby either lol! Those ladies know how to breed some gorgeous animals.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice looking girls..and boys too! I'm in love w Claire she is so adorable! Finn looks like he has nice dairy skin/wrinkles.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They look GROOVY! 
As usual, I’ll love following the thread. Stay warm and safe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear Claire looks alot like my Jinger. 
Sounds like a great line up. Good looking group..or should I say Groovy looking group


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear Claire looks alot like my Jinger. 
Sounds like a great line up. Good looking group..or should I say Groovy looking group


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Very cute does!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

YOU & your girls are going to have some bouncey fancy beautiful wee ones! I cant wait to see if they have elf ears or lamacha looks. Soooo cute! Its exciting to see what comes! Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes - can' t wait to see those sweet little ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All gorgeous and groovy girls and boys!
I think Finn was definitely happy at your place. He is smirking on the picture.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such sweet girls!! Baby time is exciting!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Update: Dear Claire kidded this morning with gorgeous triplet F2 MiniLamanchas! 2 bucklings and 1 doeling! I'll put up pics, etc in the birth announcements.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! I can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yippie! Congratulations to Claire and yourself on those triplets.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jazzy is due May 5 and looks like she'll prolly go pretty close to that date. The poor thing had a skin condition, so i shaved her back so I could put Nustock on it. Then my daughter shaved her butt for kidding and she looked crazy weird. So she shaved her all over with a 10 blade. Now she's a naked, fat, itchy goat who has to wear a coat!

I am upgrading Minnie from "probably not bred" to due in two weeks. She is plumping out and her udder is building and methinks I can feel movement on her right side! 

First freshener Fresca is plumping out nicely. She's due May 18.

SO EXCITED!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all goes well with Jazzie, Minnie and Fresca!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jasmine just blessed us with buck/doe twins. See the announcement page for pics!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh now I wish I could have more.... how pretty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------

